# Coil wars



## Nightwalker (23/2/16)

We all know the different types of wire hopefully and someone hasn't tried to vape fence wire.
Here's the war.
Normal, compressed, spaced we have done.
But let's go deeper.
What's your favourite setup?
Clapton
Tiger
Twisted
Etc and do you know why or is it a preference thing


----------



## zadiac (23/2/16)

Clapton or zipper for flavor for me. I still want to try the juggernaut build. I have some 26g and 30g SS316L incoming from Germany (large rolls) as well as some ribbon SS304. Wanna do an all SS juggernaut coil. I've read that it's impressive flavor. Will report once I've done it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/16)

1,5mm 7 Wrap compressed Micro Coil 27g Kanthal on a Divo on top of a REO. Happy Days!  - Flavour!

Or a Ceramic Coil in a Target Tank! - Flavour!

Or a gClapton on a Sub Tank Deck with a Trinity Cap on top! - Flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

i'm still very new to RTA's/RDA so i'm still on claptons, not claptons I made its the wire roll you buy. But soon I will roll some zippers  Again kudo's to @zadiac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (24/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> i'm still very new to RTA's/RDA so i'm still on claptons, not claptons I made its the wire roll you buy. But soon I will roll some zippers  Again kudo's to @zadiac


Start with twisting first bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Start with twisting first bud.


lol very good point


----------

